# Motorhome Quality



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Starting to look seriously at motor home options. Been looking at online reviews of different models. Lots of different issues with most models but some reviews will say everything is great and others will list lots of problems for the same manufacturer. We just want a solid vehicle and understand there will be miscellaneous issues with all vehicles. Are there a couple of manufacturers which are more well made than others. Fairly easy to find this info for cars and rucks but motorhome reviews seem to be all over the scale of good to bad. We are looking at new or slightly used- mabe 1-3 years old with less than 10,000 miles. I have a couple manufacturers in mind that appear to be a little higher quality but wanted to hear opinions from you guys.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

After 2008 the quality of motor homes went to pot. Prior to then, Monaco was a top of the line quality coach. Some of them are available but a bit pricey. Entegra makes a great coach and of course, Foretravel, but again pricey. Fleetwood bought some of the manufacturers after 2008 and turned them into cheap junk. Newmar still makes a pretty good coach. If you can find a pre 2009 Monaco, Country Coach, Newmar, Beaver (Monaco), Holiday Rambler (Monaco), with low miles and well maintained, you would have a much better Rv than the new ones.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a 2004 Newmar Scotsdale for 11 years. Very well made MH. I used it a lot at first and then sold it in 2015 because I just did not use it enough for the last couple of years. If I was going to buy another MH, it would be a Newmar. Last year I bought a Flagstaff travel trailer. Quality of the TT is not anything close to the Newmar. In a way I regret not keeping the MH.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have some good friends we travel with sometimes that have a 2016 Tiffin Phaeton and they love it. We are very impressed with it and if we ever decide to go from a 5th wheel to a Class A Tiffin would be one of the top three on our list.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Another thing to keep in mind is horsepower. General rule of thumb is 100 hp per 10 feet of mh. and that's minimum. Nothing like trying to climb mountain passes in an underpowered loaded motor home. It makes all of the other traffic real proud of you.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are looking at class c types, stick with the Ford chassis. Class a, a diesel. Tiffens are great, but pricey. You will still have issues to resolve, even on a $300k coach.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

There are many good manufacturers. Newmar and Tiffin make a good quality coach. I'm driving a rock solid 2005 Newmar Mountainaire that we bought used. No big issues from buying used.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like some have had good luck with some manufacturers. Also looks like the old saying may be true for motorhomes as it is for many products "They don't make 'em like they used to". Probably cheaper parts to make bigger profits.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Coachhouse is another relatively well made. 
We bought a 2010 Coachman with 60,000 miles and have had problems except for a leak. Leaks are one of the issues that you will live with and try to prevent.


----------

